# PM 1340 Lathe Stand



## peder.wennberg (Sep 6, 2017)

Wanted to get an opinion from the more experienced machinists out there.  I am building a stand for the 1340 GT that will incorporate a toolbox that is 72 x 18 x 28.  My options for the toolbox are 15 drawers or ten drawers plus 1 cabinet with shelf.  I have limited space so wanted as much tool storage as possible.  Which way would you go, all drawers or combination with cabinet?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## mksj (Sep 6, 2017)

Depends on the size, depth of the draws and weight capacity, a picture of each cabinet would help. At first I was going to suggest a 1o draws and a cabinet. The cabinet could be used for chucks steady rest or other big heavy items and have extra heavy pullout sliders. But if the 15 drawer had at least 2 draws with heavy duty  rails (they are usually rated at something like 250 pounds or greater) you could use for your most common chucks used, then why get a cabinet and have to build sliders. Very hard to get items out of the cabinets, and if it is that big than I would not store it at the machine. Also you may consider one large flat drawer for various collets, and make a holder so they are easily accessible. I use a 5C setup and probably have 70+ collets, I also have an ER-40 set  that I use in the tailstock. As far as draws, I can fit most everything (excluding collets and chucks) I need for the lathe in one of HF 18" 7 Drawer cabinet 68785 fitted with wheels. I have a rack on the back of my lathe that I use for few holders that I am using on a job, holds chuck keys, and another rack for various talstock tooling. I am not a big fan of having a lot of clutter above the splash shield, just like to keep it clean and simple.

My only concern is that with such a large cabinet, you would need a very strong metal frame around it, the feet supports will be at either end of the machine, I do not know if this is an issue. You will also need to be careful of bed twist, as it is hard to get the top perfectly flat surface. A number of individuals have made there own base, you can do a search and note their comments. Haven't seen a 6' tool chest used, mar be too big.

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/thre...and-for-the-pm1340gt-lathe.59917/#post-494518
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/another-pm1340gt-build.52267/


----------



## peder.wennberg (Sep 6, 2017)

Mark,

Thanks for your input.  Attached are photos of the two cabinets I'm considering.  Drawers are rated for 100 lbs each and are good size for what I think I'll need.  I'm leaning toward all drawers.  Heavy items would go in lower drawers.  Just thinking indicators and such could go in the cabinet as an example.

The frame around the cabinet would be 3" x 3" x 1/4" wall tubing with (4) 3/4" x 10, 3" diameter leveling feet on the corners.  The lathe would be mounted on a 6 ft length of 10"x 3" channel welded to 3 1/2" angle on the ends that would be bolted to the frame uprights.  This is a similar version of David Best's stand design.  Span beam is very rigid, all weight is transferred to the legs.  The rest of the frame basically carries the weight of the toolbox and tools.  I estimate the frame including beam plus toolbox empty will be about 650 lbs.


----------



## peder.wennberg (Sep 6, 2017)

Photos attached


----------



## mksj (Sep 6, 2017)

Hi Peder,
My vote would be all draws, I find the cabinets very awkward especially when small. My only concern is the rating of the drawers on the models you are considering (looks like a Costco or Sam's Club model), if a draw is extended and you drop a chuck in it it may give. They are also usually a bit optimistic on the ratings and the quality of the slides are often not very smooth. I would also look at the Harbor Freight  61656 72" cabinet, I believe David also used a smaller HF model. The Harbor Freight  61656 has a nice assortment of draws.  The cabinet is very heavy (528 lb), but you could save on shipping costs if there is a HF near you.  The other factor is the cabinet height may be a problem unless you are on the tall side. I really like the single beam lathe stand design that David did, but he was unable to use the stock chip pan I  believe his design was a bit smaller.  It should work well as you have outlined, but that is a massive amount of draws, and then you will need to fill them all.
Mark


----------



## peder.wennberg (Sep 6, 2017)

You are correct about the height.  I believe the stock PM 1340 GT stand is 31", what I'm proposing is 36-37" before mounting the lathe.  I'm 6'2", but think that is about max. for that lathe and still have good visibility around the work.  looked at the HF toolbox and I have a store nearby, but it is much taller than 28" without casters.

David wanted a removable chip pan, but I will use the stock chip pan mounted between the lathe and the beam.


----------

